# Good deal?



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm thinking yes! 

Just walked into the paint store for some Block filler and saw this. Do I dare leave the store without it?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

It looks pretty beat up ?

Funny I have one I used all of six times
Was wondering what it is worth 
I think new ones go 2600


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I'm thinking yes!
> 
> Just walked into the paint store for some Block filler and saw this. Do I dare leave the store without it?


Buy it. I sure would. That's elcheapo.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Does anyone else ever throw a drop over their airless like I do. Drives me nuts to see a 2 yr old rig just covered in paint. I'm always amazed to see someone drop 3 or 4 grand on a machine just to spray paint all over it. That's a great deal. And new packing. Its a no brainer.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Buy it or I'll drive to Tennessee and steal it lol


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Wow. Looks to me like the paint store's got $450 into it.

Both you and they can walk away happy.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd buy it


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If that sells for $900 I need to put mine up for sale for $1,500 with all the bells and whistles. Lol


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wouldn't think twice on that deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Just for fun I'd offer 750 cash......


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Kind of a hit and run post huh. Did you buy it?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Kind of a hit and run post huh. Did you buy it?


Nah, not his style. Probably just busy out making coin with his "new" sprayer.

And yes, I typically throw a piece of heavier plastic over mine to try and keep the paint off it. I feel the same way about getting a rig mucked up as you do.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Naw, not yet. I chickened out, didn't pull the trigger. The spray line looks like it's starting to dry rot. I would want a shorter one anyway. 50' is too much for cabinets.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That hose was designed by Satan himself. They have a nice new one but it doesn't work with the G40 from the FP. The new gun has more air passages and probably works a lot better.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I bought a binks hvlp a cpl months ago. Wish I would have got a finishpro.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Naw, not yet. I chickened out, didn't pull the trigger. The spray line looks like it's starting to dry rot. I would want a shorter one anyway. 50' is too much for cabinets.


From the looks of you past pics I'd say you've got the cabinets covered. But if you have much more block to fill it would probably be worth the investment and 100' of new line.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> From the looks of you past pics I'd say you've got the cabinets covered. But if you have much more block to fill it would probably be worth the investment and 100' of new line.



I wondered if you had considered buying it too. It does seem like a good deal, but I don't know that I want to buy what is essentially first generation tech. Some of the feed back I heard from guys that have used that machine was that they didn't like it nearly as well as the Titan version. 

Lol, yeah they did give me a funny look for asking for 15 gallons of ext block filler in November


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I like the graco version better. I own both.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I still think the Graco AAA is somewhat of a mediocre hybrid.


----------



## vajpaint (Jul 12, 2012)

I tried this machine out sprays ok but I like the two stage compressor on my titan multifinish, I do know eric did good job rebuilding it . does not have as good control feel for me,


----------

